# Terrebilis Morphs



## J-man12 (Mar 24, 2009)

Im thinking of making an addition to my frog collection. Ive been wanting a group of terribilis but im still debating on what type of morph to get. I think the mint is cool but im stuck between the orange, yellow or bicolor. Lemme know what you guys think. Thanks


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Have bicolor's been reclassified as a terrebilis morph? Besides that, whatever one is appealing to you. It's all personal choice. I'm sure you'll enjoy which ever one you choose!!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

mongo77 said:


> Have bicolor's been reclassified as a terrebilis morph? Besides that, whatever one is appealing to you. It's all personal choice. I'm sure you'll enjoy which ever one you choose!!


Bicolor terribilis are a species of Phyllobates that closely resembles an orange terribilis except for the back legs which are not solid orange and can either have black or dark green speckling.In other words they aren't one solid color. But as far as I am aware they are the same size and have the same personality as the other terribilis


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

You've probably heard this a thousand times over, but bicolor's a seperate species. I'd get them, less common and a lot cheaper.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

I have orange & mint Terribilis. Usually my favorite one is the one I look at last, but since Mints aren't in your choices I'll pick orange. They are all very bold frogs, that you never have to look for in a tank. In fact there usually looking at me waiting for food I think.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

I've had all three. One difference that should be noted is that the bicolors are a smaller frog than the terribilis. They'll eat smaller FFs where the terribilis won't waste their time. Crickets should also be an important part of their diet. Both are less tolerant of high temps than other species of tropical frog. Heat stress is a constant concern with these phyllobates. I go so far as to monitor the temps in each tank seperately. 

They all have similar calls, but I've heard my bicolors also make a low growl or buzz. Kinda cool! Another point is that they need a big tank. 10G per adult frog minimum, IMO. They eat a lot and poo a lot, therefore it's important to have a big tank with a healthy colony of springtails and isopods. 

Current pricing, give or take, is about $125 for Yellow Terribilis, $100 for Orange Terribilis, $60 for Mint Terribilis, $50 or less for most Bicolors. Terribilis generally have been more marketable.

Good Luck and let us know what you pick!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

ahhh....the old adage holds true. "Keep what you like". 

you can't go wrong with a decision based on that...IMO

Good luck

Great frogs, all of them...


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Out of the choices you gave, I picked the orange. I have a group on their way next month and already have mints. I'll probably end up with the yellow and bicolors at some point in time. The terribilis are a great frog, very bold, always out and always begging for food.

Mine have a fit if I feed the tank next to them first. They stare at the food through the glass just trying to find a way to get at it.










Deb


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I love all 3, not because of their color, but their personality, they super bold and are always out and begin for food.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

All the Terribilis are nice (orange are my personal fav), very bold display animals but recently i saw some of the bright green leg Bicolors (can't remember if their bodies were orange or yellow) and they blew me away. It would be interesting to see how many morphs of Bicolor there are floating around in the hobby (think I'll start a thread). All are great bold frogs.


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Voted "yellow"... I'd go with the bicolors, but since you want terribilis...


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

markpulawski said:


> All the Terribilis are nice (orange are my personal fav), very bold display animals but recently i saw some of the bright green leg Bicolors (can't remember if their bodies were orange or yellow) and they blew me away. It would be interesting to see how many morphs of Bicolor there are floating around in the hobby (think I'll start a thread). All are great bold frogs.


I have one of the green legged bicolors and am picking up 3 more from sean stewart next month. Mine are still young but the pictures I have seen of adults are quite amazing looking. I think they rival both the orange and yellow terribilis. My favorite would be the mints since they are a differnet color that almost any other dart out there, but since you don't have them listed I'm holding to the bicolors, despite that they are not terribilis


----------



## J-man12 (Mar 24, 2009)

yea i actually recently just saw a pic of a bicolor with bright green legs. i was like whaaaat. so im leaning towards a pair or small group of those. deffinetly a great lookin animal. in the end ill prolly end up with some gold and yellow too but i was lookin for a type to start off with and im very fond of the green bicolor.


----------



## Yarak_Eric (Jan 8, 2009)

Like One of these?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Eric, that first Bicolor is gorgeous, are they breeding for you? i sso i am interested in some.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

*blink*


I must know who those frogs belong to! As much as I'm hearing that bicolors are so variable that parents can throw just about anything... Those genes couldn't hurt .


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken the first is a green legged bicolor.


----------



## J-man12 (Mar 24, 2009)

yea that green legged one above is insane!! i would like to get ahold of a couple of those.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

I have Mint Terribilis and Bicolors. I didn't vote because I love them both so much. They are very bold and often sit out waiting for their next meal. 
Here are a few pics I snapped of my bicolor yesterday.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

I would recomend Greenleg Bicolors for several reasons...
Bold , colorful, nice loud call, and i have 10 froglets for sale in classifieds right now.(pending approval)
But sport doc said it loud and clear..."Keep what you Like"
And i like my Green leg Bicolor
My adults throw only yellow w/ greenlegs.
more pics on my site. Flash washes out green a bit.


----------



## J-man12 (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks for postin the pics! really nice frogs you got there. ill be checkin out your site.


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

orange are my personal fav


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I voted for the bi-colour! I that what you decided on?


----------



## frogsanddogs (Jun 21, 2008)

I voted bicolor too as I just love mine. When he was a froglet he was a bit on the shy side but always easy to spot even when hiding due to his bright gorgeous color. As he grew, so did his confidence and now he is always out in the front of the tank and great to watch! We have enjoyed that one so much we have some more coming and are working on a larger tank. Trying to decide however if it would be better just to do the one larger group tank or a couple of smaller ones for groups of 2-3 each.. Would love to hear from anyone with experience regarding these questions with the bicolor. Have not found a huge lot of info about P Bicolor, but it does sound so far like they are good group frogs. 
Mine is my only frog that does not go near the water feature... anyone know if this is normal? Any suggestions regarding what they would like best in terms of group size, tank size and tank conditions would be helpful as we plan and build- thanks- and don't mean to highjack your thread... hope these questions are helpful you as as well. Let us know what you decide in the end!


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

I kept mine in 2.1 groups in 20 longs. The only time they went near the water was when a male was dropping off a load from a hidden clutch. They fed on dusted and loaded crickets with waxies on occasion. Increasing the fat content in the diet triggered breeding and I would get about 20 eggs every 5 weeks or so in petri dishes under coconuts and surprisingly film canisters on the ground. I had to sell my Phyllobates when I joined up and miss them more than any other frogs, especially now that they are still not as common as I'd hoped.

Chris Miller


----------

